# Whats holding it up?



## chippin-in (Sep 4, 2016)

Everytime I go to Chapel Hill I go see this tree thinking this will be the time that it will be laying on the ground. And it's not. If it was a straight-up tree I could understand it standing, but the way it's leaned I can't believe that it's still standing, it's like only the bark is holding it up. Oh well. One day.

Robert


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 4, 2016)

I have a plum kinda like that. This winter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 4, 2016)

Neato....It's leaves hold it up like a balloon....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 4, 2016)

Tick tick tick......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 4, 2016)

A wonderment for sure .
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

